# New carp doughball recipes. :confused:



## JSykes3

I used to fish with just bread for carp. Recently I've been making my own dough balls. My recipe is simply 1) In the late spring/early summer pick a bunch of mulberries. 2) Squish in a bowl until you have a lot of juice. 3) Add flour and/or corn meal to a good consistency, and sugar. It catches carp! Since all the mulberries have fallen off of the trees and been eaten I was wondering if things like strawberries or pineapple would work with my recipe? I know I wont REALLY know until I try, but I just wanted some of your guy's thoughts about it. Thanks.


----------



## TimJC

I used canned unsweetened pineapple juice in my doughballs back in the day, but I haven't fished with doughballs in over five years.


----------



## JSykes3

TimJC said:


> I used canned pineapple in my doughballs back in the day, but I haven't fished with doughballs in over five years.


Would it work in my recipe by blending to a juice? Really want something to 
use when mulberries aren't in season. May I ask what you use now that you
don't use doughballs? I saw in one of your posts that you use bird seed. Is that what you use now? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TimJC

Fishing with a doughball can be fun, but it requires the angler to pay a lot of attention while watching for line movement.

Instead of molding a doughball around a hook try using molding it around a hair rigged chickpea, or just use the hair rigged chickpea. Fish the hair rig with a semi-fixed or sliding sinker as a bolt rig. For more info on this type of rig check out the 'which is better', 'tips for using hair rigs' and 'How to tie a hair rig and why use it' threads.


The birdseed was in reference to a method mix I use. Method mix, or packbait, is sorta-kinda-but-not-really-similar to a doughball, but it is meant to fall apart after the rig has settled on to the bottom. This creates a sent cloud to attract fish, but leaves nothing except your hookbait for them to pickup. Method mixes are usually packed around a sinker while packbaits are packed around a hookbait (though I always use it packed around a sinker).

A good way to get into method/packbait fishing is to start with a simple oat pack. Check out the 'doughball question' thread for more info.


Also, I updated my previous to reflect that I used canned pineapple juice.


----------



## JSykes3

Thanks. I cant wait to try the hair rig now.


----------



## TimJC

Let us know how you do with it. After years of being told that you have to use little to no weight and watch for line twitches to catch carp, the hair/bolt rig is a hard idea to grasp. It's a mind blowing change the first time you get a run and hear line start hearing line peel off the reel.

Be sure to loosen the drag so you don't lose your rod.


----------



## JSykes3

Ok I will might try when this hot weather lets up. Is it just me or is carp fishing better on overcast days?


----------



## TimJC

I hear you on the heat. I always thought that overcast days were the best for fishing in general, not just carp. But any day I get do fish is fine with me.


----------

